# LF nsfw rp ;u;



## DreamingSpork (Aug 14, 2019)

this is my first time looking for an nsfw rp so sorry If I'm a little nervous/awkward ;u;

I prefer to rp on Discord
Looking for paragraph style rp (Replies more than a sentence or two, but don't be pressured to write a novel each time, unless you just want to!)
Anthro or human or both idc!
I'm open to most kinks (except vomit/pee/scat/underage) so hopefully we'll be able to come up with something we both like!

Send me a dm for my info and lets talk ideas!


----------



## DreamingSpork (Aug 16, 2019)

Bump :>


----------



## DreamingSpork (Aug 18, 2019)

Bump!


----------

